# "Max" comes to Blu-ray/DVD/Digital HD on Oct 27th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“A coming-of-age story that’s downright stirring.”

— Joe Morgenstern, The Wall Street Journal



A HERO COMES HOME WHEN

*MAX*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD FROM

METRO-GOLDWYN-MAYER PICTURES AND

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on October 27

Own it early on Digital HD on October 13



Burbank, CA, August 11, 2015 – Discover a friendship that is one of a kind when Warner Bros. Pictures and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures’ (MGM) family-action adventure “Max” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD on October 27. “Max,” an incredible journey about the unbreakable bond between one kid and his heroic best friend, stars Josh Wiggins (“Hellion”) as Justin Wincott, with Lauren Graham (TV’s “Parenthood”) as his mom, Pamela, and Oscar® nominee Thomas Haden Church (“Sideways”) as his dad, Ray. The film will be available early on Digital HD on October 13.



Co-writer/director Boaz Yakin (“Remember the Titans,” “Fresh”) directed the film from a screenplay he wrote with Sheldon Lettich. Karen Rosenfelt and Ken Blancato produced the film alongside executive producers Ben Ormand and Yakin.



“Max” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Max” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



A precision-trained military dog, Max serves on the frontlines in Afghanistan alongside his handler, U.S. Marine Kyle Wincott. But when things go terribly wrong on maneuvers, Kyle is mortally wounded and Max, traumatized by the loss of his best friend, is unable to remain in service. Sent stateside, the only human he seems willing to connect with is Kyle’s teenage brother, Justin, so Max is saved when he is adopted by Kyle’s family. But Justin has issues of his own, including living up to his father’s expectations, and he isn’t interested in taking responsibility for his brother’s troubled dog. However, Max may be Justin’s only chance to discover what really happened to his brother that day on the front, and with the help of Carmen, a tough-talking young teen who has a way with dogs, Justin begins to appreciate his canine companion. Justin’s growing trust in Max helps the four-legged veteran revert back to his heroic self, and as the pair race to unravel the mystery, they find more excitement—and danger—than they bargained for. But they each might also find an unlikely new best friend…in each other.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Max” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

Working with Max: Meet the dogs that play “Max” and see inside tricks of the trade!

· Hero Dogs: A Journey – Get a behind-the-scenes look at amazing military trained K9s.



“Max” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

Working with Max: Meet the dogs that play “Max” and see inside tricks of the trade!





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On October 13, “Max” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Max” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: October 27, 2015

Digital HD Street Date: October 13, 2015



DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 111 minutes

Rating Rated PG for action violence, peril, brief language and some thematic elements

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]
​


----------

